# Colin James in TO



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone going to this show? A classic Canadian guitarist from the Adams-dominated era, a good venue - looks like a promising evening.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have seen CJ about 5 times over the years, he always puts on a high energy professional show. Recommended!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

How about some more info... when and where??? Many thanks :rockon2:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nohtanhoj said:


> ...the Adams-dominated era...


What is that?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

Tarbender said:


> How about some more info... when and where??? Many thanks :rockon2:


He's playing massey hall on January 26th. There might be other dates/venues, but thats the one I know of.

I'm hoping to go see this concert, never seen Colin James before.

You can find more info and buy tix here: http://www.roythomson.com/eventdetail?eventId=264


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Mooh said:


> What is that?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


hwopv

Well played sir.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nohtanhoj said:


> hwopv
> 
> Well played sir.


Wtf? I honestly have no idea what "Adams dominated era" means. 

Care to enlighten me?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*Bryan?*



Mooh said:


> Wtf? I honestly have no idea what "Adams dominated era" means.
> 
> Care to enlighten me?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Maybe Bryan Adams. He _did_ have a billion hits in the 80's and early 90's, and if one doesn't like his stuff, I can imaging listening to the radio was tough.

Personally I like Bryan Adams, but that's a different post.

Colin James is an awesome concert. Great player, great show.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Gene Machine said:


> Maybe Bryan Adams. He _did_ have a billion hits in the 80's and early 90's, and if one doesn't like his stuff, I can imaging listening to the radio was tough.
> 
> Personally I like Bryan Adams, but that's a different post.
> 
> Colin James is an awesome concert. Great player, great show.


Thanks for the clarification.

Colin James I know, my bride and I have several of his cds. Bryan Adams was not, is not, on my radar, so he dominated nothing in my world. Traditional radio was and is a wasteland, except the CBC. I don't listen to the radio (well, online specialty radio nowadays). I can safely say I haven't *actively* listened to radio in 35 years except to hear the school closures on snow days when the kids were little. I suppose Bryan Adams was an influence on *pop music fans* (read that with a sneer, LOL) . 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Colin James I know, my bride and I have several of his cds. Bryan Adams was not, is not, on my radar, so he dominated nothing in my world. Traditional radio was and is a wasteland, except the CBC. I don't listen to the radio (well, online specialty radio nowadays). I can safely say I haven't *actively* listened to radio in 35 years except to hear the school closures on snow days when the kids were little. I suppose Bryan Adams was an influence on *pop music fans* (read that with a sneer, LOL) .
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Right. I feel the same way about radio. I'll have to post a thread over in open mic about that. 

Last time I saw Colin James, he used mostly strats, his old silvertone for a slide tune, a white LesPaul Classic, and a old black tele with HB in the neck. Backline was fender DRRI, VoxAC30. That's all I could see. The soundman was not his regular guy, and was making a lot of mistakes. Colin was getting frustrated, but kept his cool. After the concert, I went out and got more CJ stuff. I like his funky stuff too. 

G.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have tickets for the Vancouver show in a couple of weeks. Looking forward to it. Saw him a couple of years ago with the Little Big Band. Great show with lots of energy.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

> from the Adams-dominated era,


Maybe he means "Addams Family" (of course that would have been a spelling error).


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

On a side note, we had a band picture that included a member who quit. One of the guys edited him out of the picture, inadvertently leaving a disembodied hand on someone's shoulder! It looked like "Thing" from the Addams family - funny.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

CJ is also performing at the Empire theatre in Belleville - I think single seat tickets are still available

don't remember the exact date - but a great venue if you can get close


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Colin James I know, my bride and I have several of his cds. Bryan Adams was not, is not, on my radar, so he dominated nothing in my world. Traditional radio was and is a wasteland, except the CBC. I don't listen to the radio (well, online specialty radio nowadays). I can safely say I haven't *actively* listened to radio in 35 years except to hear the school closures on snow days when the kids were little. I suppose Bryan Adams was an influence on *pop music fans* (read that with a sneer, LOL) .
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yes.... I was poking fun at the 80's-90's people who were convinced that Bryan Adams was the greatest thing since sliced bread. He does write some catchy tunes, but being a guitar player, I can't say that I like a lot of his stuff.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I like Colin James. Over the years I've seen him several times. A hard working musician who has paid his dues and reaped success.

I also like Bryan Adams, whom I've also seen live. He can play a little bass and guitar - I don't know the guy's name, but his lead guitar player is top notch. Great melodic playing and catchy, strong guitar solos. I can't knock anything about BA and his band.

Don't get me started on The Addams Family. I adore them, particularly Morticia (TV - not so much the movie, although it made me giggle).

Peace :wave:


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Gunny said:


> I don't know the guy's name, but his lead guitar player is top notch. Great melodic playing and catchy, strong guitar solos. I can't knock anything about BA and his band.


That would be Mr. Keith Scott. He is a very good guitarist.


----------

